# 

## Niki*

ile u was bierze różdżkarz? ja jestem z dolnośląskiego
chcę zadzwonić zapytać ale nie wiem czego się spodziewać?

mam działkę aktualnie z wodociągiem kicha trzeba by wydać 20 tys,
myśle o studni i ponoc w tej wiosce studniarz mówił że po mojej stronie jest już z woda lepiej ale poradził zaczęcie od różdżkarza, dopiero jestem na etapie sprawdzania działki, i chcę wszystko sprawdzić ile co itd.

----------


## carlgustav7

Nie bierz różdżkarza, szkoda kasy. Nie ma niczego takiego, jak znajdowanie wody pod ziemią przy pomocy różdżki. Nie ma niczego takiego, jak promieniowanie od żył wodnych. Od lat jest do wzięcia nagroda 1 milion dolarów dla różdżkarza, który potrafi znajdować wodę tam, gdzie ona rzeczywiście jest, a pokazywać, gdzie nie ma wody. I nic. Jak przyjdzie do ciebie różdżkarz, to mu powiedz, że traci czas, bo większa kasa na niego czeka w fundacji Randiego.

----------


## Niki*

no tak tylko studniarz powiedział mi (mieszka wioskę obok) że po prawej stronie wioski kiepsko z wodą a po mojej ponoć lepiej i on go polecił, jutro chyba też pojadę po prostu do ludzi z jednej i drugiej strony działki i popytam się o studnie to sa stare budynki więc pewnie mają. Bo kurcze troszkę mi kasy szkoda jeszcze tej działki nie kupiłam a juz wydałam na mapki, wypisy z księgi wieczystej no i paliwa mnóstwo, no i jak sie mam zamiasr budować za 3 -4 lata to chyab wystarczy zapytanie o studnie ale jak ktoś korzystał z takich usług to napiszcie jaka to kwota w ogóle, czytałam że od 150 do 400 hmm  duża różnica

----------


## piti17

zgadzam się z przedmówcą, że na różdżkarza szkoda kasy, nikt nigdy nie udowodnił skuteczności radiestezji.A to,że został polecony ten różdżkarz to znaczy że widocznie ma układ ze studniarzem.
pozdr.

----------


## Niki*

czyli ok że jadę jutro popytać ludzi z działki obok ? słyszałam że mają wodociągi i studnie,  no bo jak mają wodę to ja też myślę że będę mieć, wodociąg na razie nie wchodzi w grę bo 200 m ale może za te lata kiedy zacznę budowę coś się zmieni z wodociągiem prawda?

----------


## aru

http://www.republika.pl/radionikus/wywiad.htm
http://radiestezja100.webpark.pl/

myślę, że wystarczy

----------


## Niki*

u sąsiadów byłam mają 2 studnie jest woda tylko mają tylko 8 m wykopane bo służy im na podlewanie ale jest  :wink:  jeszcze może zaopatrze się w mapkę hydrogeologiczną :wink:

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Nie bierz różdżkarza, szkoda kasy. Nie ma niczego takiego, jak znajdowanie wody pod ziemią przy pomocy różdżki. Nie ma niczego takiego, jak promieniowanie od żył wodnych. Od lat jest do wzięcia nagroda 1 milion dolarów dla różdżkarza, który potrafi znajdować wodę tam, gdzie ona rzeczywiście jest, a pokazywać, gdzie nie ma wody. I nic. Jak przyjdzie do ciebie różdżkarz, to mu powiedz, że traci czas, bo większa kasa na niego czeka w fundacji Randiego.


Dokładnie tak !!!
Z żyłami widnymi jest tak jak z UFO.
Wszyscy o nich wiedzą i wierzą w ich istnienie, tylko nigdy nikomu nie udało sie tego udowodnić.
A różczkarze to wydrwigorsze - wiem coś o tym.

----------


## aru

> http://www.republika.pl/radionikus/wywiad.htm
> http://radiestezja100.webpark.pl/
> 
> myślę, że wystarczy


polecam szczególnie ten drugi link

----------


## Niki*

państwo obok mają 2 studnie i woda jest, mają też wodociąg ale ja nie moge się do niego podłączyć to chcę też zakupić mapkę hydrogeologiczną terenu

----------


## Bernard1978

Ostatnio tez sie tym interesowalem, i zadzwonilem w dwa miejsca (Warszawa i pod Warszawą) jeden magik chciał 200 zl, drugi 300. ale nie wiem czy ten drugi byl 50% lepszy  :smile:

----------


## SS

> http://www.republika.pl/radionikus/wywiad.htm
> http://radiestezja100.webpark.pl/
> 
> myślę, że wystarczy


widzę że umiesz czytać, to dobrze 
tylko, że wybierasz to co tobie pasuje  więc poczytaj na co się tak naprawdę powołujesz
i tak http://www.radiesteta.webpark.pl/polemiki.html
 oraz http://www.radiesteta.webpark.pl/polemiki2.html
 jeden z nich ma firme która z zajmuje sie badaniami geofizycznymi  i radiesteci sa dla niego konkurencja a drugi lepi kręgi i zupełnie nie wiadomo dlaczego przedstawia się jako studniarz 
ten drugi twierdzi, że wykopał 3000 studni kręgowych a ponieważ studnia kręgowa to przeciętnie tydzień kopania, a  w  roku najwyżej 30 tygodni możn akopac to wychodzi, że ten mądry żyje już 100 lat
twierdzicie, że nikt nie udowodnił istnienia czy tez skuteczności radiestezji?
 no to poczytajcie to:
"Ocena porównawcza wyników badań - fragment opracowania  "Radiestezja w budownictwie lokalizacja krypt murowanych i grobów ziemnych"
Porównując wyniki badań geofizycznych i radiestezyjnych uzyskano zdecydowanie różny obraz anomalii ośrodka gruntowego związanego z istnieniem krypt grobowych. Przeprowadzona analiza wyników badań geofizycznych i radiestezyjnych skłania do następujących wniosków i spostrzeżeń:
1) Uzyskany na podstawie badań geofizycznych obraz podłoża gruntowego w postaci izolinii przewodności elektrycznej gruntu umożliwia ogólną lokalizację obiektów podziemnych, o ile nie wystąpią zakłócenia tego obrazu spowodowane czynnikami zewnętrznymi (np. instalacje podziemne). Wynikiem badań radiestezyjnych jest rzeczywisty obraz (kształtu, ostrego, wyraźnie zaznaczonego konturu) krypty lub grobu ziemnego. Obraz ten w rzucie poziomym jest odtworzony i zlokalizowany na płaszczyźnie posadzki budynku kościoła lub powierzchni terenu natychmiastową reakcją rozchylenia radiatorów. Pomiar umożliwia, z dokładnością do kilku lub kilkunastu centymetrów, lokalizowanie konturu krypty, grobu, fundamentu lub instalacji znajdujących się pod powierzchnią terenu, co przedstawiono na planie sytuacyjnym.
2) Badania geofizyczne, elektromagnetyczne (EM) są szczególnie przydatne przy ocenie geotechnicznej stanu podłoża. Obserwując zmianę przewodności elekromagnetycznej gruntów można prześledzić zmiany wilgotności w podłożu pod budynkiem kościoła, w tym również zmiany wilgotności w czasie. Pod tym względem metoda EM jest bardzo przydatna.
3) Badania geofizyczne nie pozwoliły na pełną ocenę stanu krypt oraz ich szczegółową lokalizację. Stanowią one jedynie element uzupełniający badań radiestezyjnych, stąd też zaleca się stosować te ostatnie przy tego typu pracach (szczególnie w obiektach zabytkowych).
Po dopracowaniu metodyki badań geofizycznych przy rozpoznawaniu i lokalizacji krypt, grobów ziemnych, pustek przestrzennych oraz podziemnych instalacji, obie metody, geofizyczną i radiestezyjną, będzie można uznać za równorzędne i wzajemnie uzupełniające się.

mgr Katarzyna Sokołowska, mgr inż. Janusz Szczurek, mgr inż. Mariusz Szczurek

* Niniejsze opracowanie wykonano dla uzupełnienia geofizycznych badań wykonanych przez Zakład Geofizyki Uniwersytetu Wrocławskiego. Wykonała je firma Geostandard sp. z o.o. z Wrocławia na zlecenie świdnickiej filii Niemieckiego Centrum Rzemiosła i Ochrony Zabytków Propstei Johannesberg e. V w Fuldzie. "
 mozecie wyjaśnić skąd u was taka niczym nie podparta niechęć do radiestetów?
SJS

----------


## aru

oprócz czytania, trochę analizuję i myślę
polemika później...

tak po trochu:




> Badania geofizyczne nie pozwoliły na pełną ocenę stanu krypt oraz ich szczegółową lokalizację. *Stanowią one jedynie element uzupełniający* badań radiestezyjnych, stąd też zaleca się stosować te ostatnie przy tego typu pracach (szczególnie w obiektach zabytkowych).


niezłe  :big grin: 




> ten drugi twierdzi, że wykopał 3000 studni kręgowych a ponieważ studnia kręgowa to przeciętnie tydzień kopania, a w roku najwyżej 30 tygodni możn akopac to wychodzi, że ten mądry żyje już 100 lat


no, ale gdyby przyśpieszył 2x (może we dwóch  :big grin:  ) to miałby 50 lat, tyle, że pewnie nie kopie od urodzenia (więc może we trzech?  :big grin:  )

wierzę w geologię i namacalne metody  a nie w hochsztaplerstwo

ale obejrzę Pana stronę (nawet coś przeczytam  :big grin:  )

PS
czy istnieje coś takiego jak Dyplomowany Mistrz Radiestezji i Bioenergoterapii?

----------


## rafallogi

Wystarczy, że z drzewa wiśni urwiesz sobie gałąź w kształcie procy, czy w kształcie literyY i trzymając tę gałązkę przed sobą (w rękach ugiętych w łokciach i blisko ciała), w dłoniach z kciukami zwróconymi na zewnątrz (czyli wewnętrzna strona dloni skierowana do góry) będziesz poruszał/ć się wolno i małymi kroczkami po działce a z pewnością znajdziesz wodę.
Odnóża procy trzymasz tylko małymi paluszkami!!! Noga Y skierowana pionowo do góry. Jeśli noga położy sie na Ciebie, czyli na klatkę piersową, tzn. że w tym miejscu jest woda. Jeśli brak jakiejkolwiek reakcji tzn., że niema wody lub nie masz predyspozycji  :cool:  

Drugie magiczne urządzenie, to dwa druty w kształcie litery L. Ja posługiwałem się pierwszymi lepszymi drutami 1,5 może 2mm żelaznymi (te były akurat ocynkowane, bo służyły do przybijania pod sztachetki w płocie czy do usztywniania siatki ogrodzeniowej). Chwytacie te druty (długość  na oko 30cm+ 10cm na rękojeść) trochę inaczej niż w pierwszym przypadku, tj. tak jak pistolety (ręce zgięte w lokciach, blisko ciała, luźno), spacerujecie i gdy druty skrzyżują się ze sobą lub  ułążą sie wręcz równolegle do siebie to macie hurrraa....wodę.

Ale uwaga, to że znależliście wodę (silne wspomniane powyżej bodźce) nie oznacza jeszcze, że trzeba nieodwołalnie tam właśnie kopać, bo może się okazać, że dokopiecie się nagle do żyły wodnej i zaskoczy Was kurzawka (silny nurt wodny z żyły wodnej niosący piasek) i trzeba się będzie nagle ewakuować z niedostatecznie jeszcze głębokiej studni. Czasami trzeba kopać nieco z boku a wody i tak nie zabraknie.  :smile:  
Swoje spostrzeżenia najlepiej potwierdzić doświadczeniem fachowca od studni. Ale nie różdżkaża- mnie by było szkoda kasy  :smile:  .
Powodzenia.

----------


## pchelek

u nas na dzialkach - dosyc duzy teren - jakiej 15 lat temu postonowiono zrobic studnie - no ale gdzie ta woda - przyjechal pierwszy rożdżkarz - polazil, poweszyl - różdżka mu sie wygła w pewnym monencie - powiedzial "tu jest woda" - wzial kase i pojechal - przyjechala maszyna do wiecenia - wierci i wierci - chyba na 100 metrow sie wwiercili - wody nie ma - przyjechal drugi rozdzkarz - tez nic - potem trzeci - przyjechal chlop ze wspi co jest opodal - podrapal sie w glowe - powiedziaL "co wody szukacie????" - tam jest - wskazal palcem - przyjechala wiertaczka do studni - woda sie znalazla - rożdżkarze to taka sama oszukańcza mafia jak lekarze znachorzy - szkoda kasy

----------


## Monika B

Ja zatrudniałam przed budową dwóch - każdy po 200. Wskazali żyły owszem, ale każden gdzie indziej.   :Lol:  

Innym razem  sprawdzaliśmy różdżkarza (mamy w rodzinie takiego, co nawet  w tej tematyce parę ksiązek napisał i wydał) - on mierzył, że straaaaaszne żyły, a my pod stołem trzymaliśmy jego magiczny grzybek, co odpromienia wszystko na 5m. Nic mu nie powiedzieliśmy, żeby nie robić przykrości, ale teraz czary zostawiamy dla absolwetnów Hogwartu.   :Wink2:  
Bo może to i prawda, tylko kto to zbada?

----------


## Duży Boban

Nasi znajomi mi opowiadali jak ich krewni studnię wiercili. 2 różdżkarzy wskazało 2 niewłaściwe miejsca, potem wiercili na czuja i za 5 razem się udało. Czyli z 2 miejsc wskazanych nie było nic a z 3 wybranych losowo jedno okazało się dobre.

----------


## madagoral

Mój różdżkarz wziął 5 dych i udało się. Głębokość nawet określił do 0,5 metra. Może magia a może znajomość terenu? W każdym razie woda jest.

----------


## ubek

> Mój różdżkarz wziął 5 dych i udało się. Głębokość nawet określił do 0,5 metra. Może magia a może znajomość terenu? W każdym razie woda jest.


Mój też, z tym że kosztowało to 200. Znajomość terenu odpada.

----------


## michal_m

U nas był dwoje różdżkarzy, oboje wskazali to samo miejsce.
Niewielka pomyłka co do głębokości.

----------


## tres34

Rozdzkarz? No nie moge. Jak masz wolna kase, przelej na moje konto. Mozesz tez wyrzucic ja do rzeki, gdy bedziesz na spacerze na moscie. Ale rozdzkarzowi? Ide gdzies, zeby sie wysmiac, bo nie moge.

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Rozdzkarz?Ide gdzies, zeby sie wysmiac, bo nie moge.


 Ja już sie wyśmiałem, jak podesłany mi przez znajomego różdżkarz  uzmysłowił mi ze w tym domu bez jego pomocy długo nie pociągnę i zaproponował "okazyjne" nabycie drogą kupna od niego przeróżnych wcale nie tanich odpromienników (ze słomy, szkła i innych odpadów.

Nie skorzystałem.

----------


## tres34

Wg zawsze powinno sie uzywac glowy do myslenia, a wtedy od razu widac, ze rozdzkarz podpada pod spam.

----------


## Mały

A pamiętacie "usterkę" z różdżkarzami?   :Wink2:  
 a zwłaszcza końcowy komentarz? Że najprociej zgłosić dssię do odpowiedniego urzędu po mapki geodezyjne  czy jak tam sie one nazywajš?  :cool:

----------


## Tomek_J

> Wg zawsze powinno sie uzywac glowy do myslenia, a wtedy od razu widac, ze rozdzkarz podpada pod spam.


Nie wierzę w feng shui, bioprądy, wahadełka, ekranowanie itp. bzdety.

Ale... Kiedyś na tym forum opisywałem swoje doświadczenia:

_Kiedy zacząłem myśleć o kopaniu studni na swojej działce, poczytałem różne wątki na tym forum o tym, jak się do tego zabrać. Wiele opinii dotyczyło właśnie różdżkaży i radiestetów. Przeczytałem również kilka artykułów. W jednym z nich autor mądrze i naukowo udowodnił, że żyły wodne to ściema, że nie mają prawa istnieć itd. itp. Było to naprawdę bardzo po mojej myśli - jestem inżynierem, "umysłem ścisłym", z zasady sceptykiem, realistą nie wierzącym w różne "opowieści dziwnej treści". 

Gdy zacząłem szukać firmy kopiącej studnie, ktoś mi polecił ekipę z Żor. Była to jedyna firma, która postawiła sprawę jasno: przyjeżdżamy, robimy ekspertyzę i wtedy gwarantujemy wodę, cena za kopanie jest stała (nb. niższa niż w każdej z wcześniej obdzwonionych firm). Ekspertyza miała kosztowac "aż" 100 zł, czyli de facto było to poniżej kosztów dojazdu ich samochodem do mojej działki (uwzględniając ustawową stawkę ryczałtową za km). W przypadku zdecydowania się na kopanie ta stówka miała zostać zaliczona na poczet zapłaty za wykopanie studni. A że ryzyko żadne (umówiliśmy się, że jak nie będzie wody, to nic nie zapłacę), więc grzechem byłoby nie skorzystać z takiej oferty. 

"Ekspertyza" polegała na tym, że pan urwał świeżą gałąź z krzaka i wędrował wzdłuż i w poprzek mojej działki. A gałązka wręcz tańczya w jego rękach. Po paru chwilach pan powiedział: "woda jest tu i tu, leci z tamtąd tam, na głębokości takiej to a takiej". Pamiętam, że wzruszyłem wówczas ramionami i odpowiedziałem coś w ten sens: "no cóż, skoro pan tak mówi..." Musiałem mieć naprawdę baaardzo sceptyczną minę, bo pan popatrzył na mnie chwilę spod oka i powiedział: "patrz pan na końce tej gałęzi - żeby nie było, że to ja nią kręcę". Zaczął chodzić po działce, kijek w dłoniach mu tańcował, ale widać było, że pan zaciska końce "różdżki" w dłoniach z całych sił i że te końce ani drgną. A to był dopiero początek. Potem pan powiedział: "weż pan jeden koniec w rękę i zaciśnij z całej siły; ja wezmę drugi". No i wzięliśmy się za ręce i trzymając w drugiej ręce każdy po 1 końcu kija, zaczęliśmy łazić po polu. Moje zdziwienie w chwili, gdy kijek zaczął mi się wyginać (w tych samych miejscach, co przedtem), było naprawdę wielkie. Na koniec pan zaproponował mi, bym poszukał sam. Daję słowo honoru, że robiłem wszystko, by gałąź nie wykręcała mi się w rękach. Trzymałem końce w rękach z całej siły, a ta cholera wykręcałą się "sama", choć słabiej, niż panu. Efektem tego wykręcania było to, że kora na kiju popękała i z wnętrza gałązki zaczęła wychodzić świeża, drewniana miazga. 

Finał: mam studnię obfitującą w doskonałej jakości wodę. Studnia stoi we wskazanym przez pana miejscu, woda jest na wskazanej głębokości. Dodam, że nie jestem żadnym krewnym ani znajomym pana z Żor, nie zajmuję się ani amatorsko, ani zawodowo różdżkarstwem ani żadnymi innymi "paranaukami", do których (mimo opisanych wyżej zdarzeń) nadal mam stosunek krytyczny._ 

Do tej historii z roku 2003 mogę dodać posłowie:

Każdemu znajomemu, który odwiedzał nasz dom, pokazywaliśmy ku ogólnej uciesze numer z gałązką.  Tak było do jesieni zeszłego, 2005 roku, kiedy to ku mojemu żalowi "różdżka" zaczęła mi się coraz słabiej wyginać w rękach. Tyle, że zeszłoroczna jesienna susza spowodowała, że studnia wyschła. W tym roku wszystko jest jak dawniej.

----------


## Geo-log

Witam. Pan SS krytykuje badania elektrooporowe. Mam pytanie - jaką ma Pan średnią skuteczność w poszukiwaniu wody?

----------


## edde

wątpię by po trzech latach od dyskusji chciało mu się odpowiadać..  :Wink2:  

ps. gdzie Wy takie stare zgnilaki odkopujecie??

----------


## shagy

powiem tak: nie wiem jak jest z radiestetami przy szukaniu wody pod studnie, ale od tego jest hydrogeolog ! sprawdzi gdzie jest woda jaki jest stan wody itp.

Jeśli chodzi natomiast o negatywny wpływ na zdrowie to coś w tym jest, sąsiad szwagra pobudował dom i tak:
najpierw rozwiódł się z żoną później zachorował i tak po 12 latach ktoś mu doradził żeby sprawdził sobie cieki w domu: wyszło że prawie cały dom stał na bardzo złym miejscu, sprzedał zaraz dom przeniósł się do mieszkania i 2 lata i znów ułożył sobie życie...

i jak będziecie szukać to nie takiego co reklamuje się na lewo i prawo ma strony www tylko takiego co się nie reklamuje a wszyscy go znają, tak jak ten radiesteta z Chorzowa, nigdzie nie ma reklam a 60 km od Chorzowa o nim słyszeli....

----------


## muchenz

> wyszło że prawie cały dom stał na bardzo złym miejscu, sprzedał zaraz dom przeniósł się do mieszkania i 2 lata i znów ułożył sobie życie...


Jak mu sąsiedzi przez całą zimę kopcili w okna to się nie dziwię, że źle się czuł.

----------


## Jastrząb

> powiem tak: nie wiem jak jest z radiestetami przy szukaniu wody pod studnie, ale od tego jest hydrogeolog ! sprawdzi gdzie jest woda jaki jest stan wody itp.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi natomiast o negatywny wpływ na zdrowie to coś w tym jest, sąsiad szwagra pobudował dom i tak:
> najpierw rozwiódł się z żoną później zachorował i tak po 12 latach ktoś mu doradził żeby sprawdził sobie cieki w domu: wyszło że prawie cały dom stał na bardzo złym miejscu, sprzedał zaraz dom przeniósł się do mieszkania i 2 lata i znów ułożył sobie życie...
> 
> i jak będziecie szukać to nie takiego co reklamuje się na lewo i prawo ma strony www tylko takiego co się nie reklamuje a wszyscy go znają, tak jak ten radiesteta z Chorzowa, nigdzie nie ma reklam a 60 km od Chorzowa o nim słyszeli....


Może ta żona to zła kobieta po prostu była. Może się nie dopasowali charakterami? Ale nie, w sumie żyły wodne których nikt nigdy na oczy nie widział są lepszym rozwiązaniem, bo nie trzeba się nad swoim zachowanie, życiem i relacjami zastanawiać. Ot, żyły wodne i od razu człowiekowi na wątrobie lżej tak jakoś. Proste i przyjemne.

Moja rodzona matka miała kiedyś fazę na żyły, prądy, wahadełka i insze takie gufna. Ktoś jest "sprawdził" a odpromiennik doradził co to go po łózkiem trzymała. Poczuła się od razu lepiej!! Cud. Drugi cud się wydarzył jak żeśmy jej ten odpromiennik z rodzeństwem zajumali, a nie poczuła się na powrót źle.

----------


## q-bis

Ile bierze różdżkarz ?
Zależy czy na fakturę czy bez ...

----------


## kulibob

Wróż Jan 9zł /min  :smile:

----------

